# New Smokey Barn HQ



## Chris_on_caffeine

So, having built up the business from a shed in the garden, we're finally moving to a dedicated roastery with shop. If anyone is interested I will document how it goes with pictures etc. But as of right now, we're smashing the place apart so we can turn it into something quite beautiful.

*Before*

  

  

  

  

  

*Work in progress *


----------



## 4515

Its always good see this sort of project.

keeps the pics coming.... and good luck with the new premises


----------



## radish

Congrats! Looks like the perfect space - will be interested in watching it progress...


----------



## GS11

Looks kind of like a barn from outside. Good luck with your project


----------



## garydyke1

Best of luck with this dude : )


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Thanks all







will update soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Premises reflect the name. Think it will look great, best if luck mate.


----------



## ronsil

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Glenn

Great to see you're moving on up!


----------



## Flibster

I know that building.







Looks pretty ripe for converting. Nice one.









Will give me somewhere else to visit when I'm down in Nawfuk.







Have a bag of your coffee in the kitchen at the moment. Must open that tomorrow.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Wicked









Got the electricians & plasterers in at the moment. Will put some new photos up later today.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

This is how it looks now...

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7910/5pp9.JPG


----------



## Xpenno

looking forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Electricians finished

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Just another reminder of before







....


----------



## Glenn

Starting to take shape nicely. Can't wait to visit when complete.


----------



## aaronb

Looking good! Looking forward to sitting on that bar sipping your finest espresso


----------



## garydyke1

Looking good!

Shall have to visit one day


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Thanks guys, yes do drop in!


----------



## Flibster

Next down in Nawfuk sometime late Febuary. Will have to send the other half shopping and pop in.









The more good coffee in Norwich the better.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Last one for a while..


----------



## craftygeek

Just been here today after discovering its a 5 min walk from the office...its 'almost' a little too convenient 

Great espresso though - got some beans to try out at the weekend as well:good:


----------



## aaronb

it's an amazing space and Chris has obviously put a lot of hard work in, so really hope it works out for him!

I used to work 5 mins away too, but sadly haven't been at that office for a few years now. Well actually not sadly, it was horrible to work there.


----------



## IanP

Got Chris's cup of excellence Brasil Dona Nemen and Rwanda BUF remera to open from next weekend. Looking forward to it! Great to see the place looking so business-like and well set up!


----------

